

Interesting notes on Google disks and file systems - pixelbeat
https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0AS4ZhCZwxnAYZGhrY3JiZjZfNDA2ZHF6bnpjZmY&authkey=COqjgO0O&hl=en

======
patrickgzill
Interesting about shingled writes ... I wonder if a hybrid flash/hard drive
with 16-48GB of flash on board would solve the issues with the minimum write
block size?

